# natural FET in february



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there, 

A big welcome for anyone who would like to post her experiences of natural FET (including those who are "semi", pregnyl + cyclogest, etc). We can support and inform each other 

Besos (kisses)


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi there,

i am having natural FET at the end of February, there are a couple of us having FET in February on the 'anyone having natural FET in January'  Why don't you join us there ? 

Red


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey There Jogues and Red

I am starting natural FET this month too, just waiting on the dreaded AF coming, which is waiting just around the corner!!  We have to frozen embies waiting for us at the Nuffield in Glasgow, so I have everything crossed that they will survive the thaw.

We are also on the NHS waiting list as a backup... got a bit of crappy news that the 9 month waiting list at the Royal has been extended to 13 months for ICSI.  But one step at a time I keep telling myself, hopefully we won't need another cycle.

Dee


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi girls,
I am also waiting for AF but precisely this cycle I am late by 2 days. Tomorrow is my consultation (ARGC) and I hope that they will allow me to proceed. I only have 2 frosties that were transferred from another clinic so I don't have much hope on them surviving . In a way this fact makes me feel less stressed out and more willing to go natural as I wouldn't want to get pumped on drugs and not go on to have ET. I'm looking forward to having any cycle buddies starting this february though for mutual support and a bit of a laugh when needed


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI,
natural FET in March but would love to keep up with this thread if that's ok. Good luck to us all..


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
I'm having ET (hopefully if thaw goes ok) on friday from a semi natural cycle (Clomid, Ovitrille and Cyclogest)
can I join you  everyone in jan's thread seemed way ahead of me..  i only have 2 frosties as well, but they're blastocysts..
Helen x


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi

Can I join in too?   arrived on 31 Jan, and I'm having my first Day-10scan tomorrow.  I guess I'll be scanning most of next week, and using ovulation sticks.  I don't really have a sense yet of when ET might occur, but it should be Feb!

I've got 7 frozen embies and at the moment, we're thinking use all of them and going to blastocyst.  The clinic have said we have to use all of them if we want blastocyst.

After doing IVF, it seems so weird not having drugs.  I feel less in control.  Plus last month, I didn't see any surge on the pee-sticks, so am hoping there'll be one this month!


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello laydies,

You can all join . I braved the blizzard today to go to my first acupuncture session. I got a very good impression. At the moment I am waiting for AF   to show up. I was yesterday at ARGC and they told me that they want this FET to be completely natural. They wil be checking lining (day 10 and LH surge day)and then thay check progestoerone levels for 3 days after surge so they see. They don't ecen want to give me cyclogest!. I feel a bit scared about that, I thought they would give me a trigger injection and cyclogest *Fluffyheaven* my best and warm and positive good vibes for your ET tomorrow. Come back and tell us how you feel. I have 2 frosties only but they are only day 2 so here's hoping!. Hi *clareber* good luck to you too!*DeedeeC* we need white knickers and a good dance!Please concentrate on this FET and put the next step aside   

besos for all


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lindyloo*. welcome. I have been told to use only digital Clearblue. You don't get lines , it is digital and it clearly shows a smiley  on the window, so there is no way to miss ovu. Try it! Which day do you usually have LH surge? I hope our lining is nice and thick tomorrow...


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Jogues, I'll try digital, about time I moved into the 00'ties!

I've been working from home today so haven't dared venture out.  It's amazing how much washing I've been able to get done.

I've just read some of the January FETs where there are a couple of   so that's really encouraging.

I'm actually really happy to be starting again, it's been so frustrating waiting for 2 clear cycles before we could go again.


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

girls,
one question... ...Any of you having similar as me (eg no meds at all?) I feel very insecure about it and I don't know if I should raise the question in my next visit to ARGC

besos (kisses)


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey there Girlies - I am going to be going it totally natural. I am actually really looking forward and feeling very positive about the whole thing.  I HATED taking the drugs, and felt so stressed through it.  I am hoping that this time will be a lot more straight forward.  Keep the faith Jogues  

Clareber, Lindyloo and Fluffyheaven - looking forward to going through the next few weeks with you guys and sharing hints and tips.

Take care 
Dee x


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  - Bit of a long post (hope you don't mind)

*Helen * - Hope the thaw went well for you, GOOD LUCK for ET tomorrow.  

*Jogues * - I felt the same as you and asked the clinic to put me on medicated FET, needless to say they refused and said they wouldn't give me drugs unless I needed them.  

*Red * - Hope you're doing OK hun, fancy bumping into you on here.  

*Dee * - Try not to worry about the 13 months wait it will be here before you know it.  Our waiting list was 18 months when we joined   

*Clareber * - Best of luck for you for next months FET  

*Lindyloo* - I didn't get a surge on one of the months I was testing last year, but I got a positive the month after which resulted in my BFP. I used clearblue digital OPK's and was so excited to see the smiley face I took a photo of it.    

I'm hoping to have a natural FET this month (no drugs or scans) but not sure yet as only got one frostie left so hoping it defrosts OK. This was a self funded cycle while we were waiting to get to top of NHS list but have to use up all our frosties before we can start our next fresh (nhs) go. Hope that makes sense. I had my IVF/ICSI back in the summer and my first cycle failed but I had a FET in October and got a BFP, sadly I miscarried at 12 weeks in January  so here I am trying to get over my broken heart back on the rollercoaster again.

AF arrived yesterday (first one since my m/c) so I can start testing for my surge from day 11. I don't want a Thursday or Friday surge as Liverpool Womens are not open at the weekend so won't be able to defrost it in time and would have to leave it till the next month. If this little snowbaby doens't make the defrost then I will have to have full IVF/ICSI again in April when funding becomes available.

Take Care & Good Luck to you all
Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi ladies

Widgey - I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c  .  Best of luck with your little snowbaby.  I hadn't thought about weekends, I'll have to ask loads of questions today at my scan, because this time everything seems so vague about dates for scans, ET etc.  Doesn't help in organising my work!

Jogues - I'm not taking any drugs currently but suspect they might make me take cyclogest after ET.  Yuk.  Hope your consultation goes well today.

Helen - Good luck for your ET today  

Dee - any luck re   showing?  Mine actually came 1 day early this month, I've never been so happy to see it as it meant I could get started.  

Clareber - You'll have to keep us sane - when do you start in March?

Red - hiya, when's your FET?

Working from home this morning as my first scan is this afternoon.  Then we're off to the peak district for our wedding anniversary weekend.  I'm thinking it's going to be wee bit cold up there!


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi girls,
feeling horribly crampy today ...hopefully my AF will show today. I am already 3 days late which is unusual but hey...AF is known to play up dirty tricks oone! 

*Helen* sending you sticky positive vibes   
*Widgey * I had a tear rolling down my cheek  with your post. If there is something good about it is that YOU CAN GET PREGNANT. A lot of us never had a BFP n our lives. So chin up, next time your beanie will stay
*Lindy* have a great time with DH. Isn't it great for our relationships not to be un drugs for once and relax the dreaded effects they have on our psyche.? I am with Dee on this one...drugs are horrific sometimes.

Girls if any of you have tips or hints (like *Dee* says) START SPILLING THE BEANS...
Here is what I"ve found... 
1- Green tea good for CM
2.- Brazil nut a day (rich in selenium) from ET onwards
3.-Acupuncture through out but specially before ET and after ET
4.-Zita West vits
5.-ET with Valium I've seen it on the egg donor FET, apparently it relaxes the cervix ( I am not taking it as I see the stars and sky already with a 500mg paracetamol!!)
feel free to add or correct....

besos


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

...yipee. I am a bit puzzled about day one. I've heard that you don't call day one until you are in full  
flow and before 12 noon. So because it is only staining and light now I can only call today day 0? Can you help with this. Tomorrow I'll go in the morning for my baseline scan and I don't know if those will be what they understand as day 1 bloods   ?


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi girls,
A bit worried. I was told that it didn't matter my FSH ( it is naturally high) I did my day 1 bloods today and was FSH 12.6 and E2 was 136. The nurse said that it is ok but I hace to go tomorrow (Sunday!! ) for a scan and blood test...is that normal?


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Can I ask a question - what is natural FET?  or maybe I should be asking what is unnatural FET?!  

Would be really great if someone could fill me in.

Thanks,

Julia


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Julia,
Natural FET is done without drugs, mainly following your natural cycle. You get baseline scan on day 2 (not always) then scan usually on day 10 to see how the lining of your uterus is looking and then again with the help of your opk you call them on LH surge day and they scan again and decide when to do the transfer. At ARGC, they have tld me that they will check my progesterone levels for 3 days after surge and takeit from there. In some places they do a bit of medication giving you a trigger injection on LH day and cyclogest afterwards for progesterone support.
I hope it is clear


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry Julia, I forgot FET= Frozen Embryo Transfer


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi everyone.

Is it ok if I join you all?  I am going to have natural FET in march, would of been this month but couldnt get a consultation till the 2nd march and I'd rather have one as Ive not been in a while and they will do a scan to see if everythings ok.

Im so nervous! 

All the luck to everyone here!

Love Vicky X


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Queen,
We are happy to have you on board . I was today (Sunday) at the ARGC for my day 2 scan and everything looking nice and quiet so I'm on the rollercoaster!!!. So good not to take any drugs (not to mention so much cheaper!) My next scan is on my cd10 (feb 19, monday) so I hope everything goes fine. I am going to be a good girl and eat really well and do my acupuncture to have a nice lining  

Besos


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Thx besos   Good to hear everything is all go for you!! 

Was looking through the list what they gave me for natural fet and it looks straight forward, but when I read through on here seems theres alot more to do, on my list it just says phone the clinic on day 1 or 2 of AF and they will pencil me in and then it says start testing on day 10 untill I get a surge and then it says phone clinic as soon as you see the surge and they'll book me in for FET 3 days post surge, but it doesnt say anything about scans inbetween atal or any injections etc, maybe When I go for the consultation on the 2nd march they will run me through again?

I know clinics are different.  Anyway Good luck everyone!

Love Vick x


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone and welcome to Julia and Vicky

I had my first scan on natural FET on day 10, so my clinic didn't bother with Day 2 baseline scan.  Apparently this month it's my right follicle and it's 13 mm.  I was told to start using the ovulation sticks on Sunday, although they didn't really expect me to have 2 lines until Tues/Wed.  

She then said I might have ET on Friday.  I said we were thinking of going to blastocyst with our embryos.  However, as I haven't spoken to the embryologist yet, the nurse suggested I ring on Monday to discuss blastocyst.  With blastocyst, I was told, by letter, that all 7 of my embryos would be thawed out whereas if I didn't go that path, they would only thaw out 2.  

Has anybody else thought about blastocyst -Helen, were you encouraged to go for blastocyst?  Hope you've got your feet up - was ET ok on Friday?

Jogues - I'm glad the consultation went well.  As regards your list, I eat nuts, sometimes brazil nuts, but as yet have not done any of the rest.  Although I am taking Pregnacare vits - what's so great about Zita West's vits?

Vicky - your clinic sounds like mine, everything's a bit vague.  I thought after my first scan, I'd have a list of dates for more scans, but they're waiting for the surge.  Apparently, if it doesn't appear, I can call up and they'll get me in for a scan.  It's so difficult this way in terms of organising work - lucky my boss is very understanding!

Hello to everyone else!

Lindyloo x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi lindyloo, Sounds like everythings going smoothly for you   yes its abit vague is'nt it, I hope its simple as my heads a blur 99% of the time! The other thing is in the letter they sent me about the consultation etc they said they would unfreeze all 7 and pick the best ones, but i thought they just unfreeze one at a time, its just sad the others goto waste   In limbo hehe.


----------



## GemmaB (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Im Gemma and am 24 years old. I was born without a womb and so my mum said she would happily help myself and my hubby parents. We have undergone our 1st IVF in august/september, but unfortunately that failed. We have six frozen embies however. Mum has had a polyp on her womb that was detected just a day or two before my EC. They carried on with the cycle and at our follow up app, we were advised to have mum's polyp removed. Now that is gone and we are about to go for a natural FET. Mum is lovely and young so we are positive we will achieve our dream soon. I have been so down and depressed for months following our bfn but now im feeling right again and happy that my precious mother is with me and willing to do this for us x

Its lovely to know im not alone. Having been following the surrogacy story on here which has filled me with hope.

Take care everyone

Gemma xxxx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Gemma,
You areabrave girl and you are YOUNG so you need patience. It is geat that mum is giving you a helping hand. FETnatural is without drugs (mostly) and it will be comfortable for her because she just needs to go with the rythm of her ovulation. Keep us posted.

Girls, just to clarify, after my cd2 scan then I'll have cd10 scan and if everything is ok I'll start with the opk until I get LH surge. Then back for scan and then they start checking my progesterone levels for three days (blood tests every day) to see that my ovulation was correct and that I produce enough progesterone to maintain the embies...I hope this clarifies my TX at ARGC.

Lindyloo, Zita West is really great, check out her website www.zitawest.com


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jogues - I will check out Zita's website.  I have one of her books which I dip into every now and again.

Welcome Gemma - you're so young to be going through all this, but isn't your mum fab for doing this with you.  Keep on with us, it's so vital to have support through this site - nobody else understands what you're going through better than all of us.  And there's always something to smile about in these threads.

Vicky - as well as having similar clinics, I reckon you got the same letter as me!  We've got 7 frozen embies, and the clinic sent me a letter saying they could go to blastocyst ie let the embies grow further, but we'd have to use all 7 in that case.  I was all set to do it, but now the nurse at the scan has cast doubt on what we should.  I couldn't get hold of the embryologist today so am still no wiser.

JuliaM - are you a natural or an unnatural?  

Helen - how did the ET go? 

Clareber - how you doing?  You taking any special measures before getting started?

Dee - what you up to?  Has that   arrived yet?

Hi Widgey - did you have a day 2 scan, or are you having one on day 10?

Lindyloo x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi girls,

GemmaB a big welcome to you, Your very brave going through this, and What a great mum you've got! dont worry all the support you'll need is here! We'll all be there for you xx

Lindyloo - Hows thing going for you?  Yes our clinics do sound the same, the only thing they havent mentiond in letter is reaching them to blastocyst stage but they probley will on our consultation.

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Widgey-  Nice to see you, I've got everthing crossed for you.   

Besos - liked you list of things to take, not sure about the green tea as I read somewhere that it can be high in caffeine and Zita west reccomends no caffeine.  Mind you if you look hard enough you will find someone who reccomends caffeine.  This tx lark is so difficult as there is so much contradictory information about.

A big   to Queeenvic, Gemma and Lindylou.  


At my clinic you telephone to book your place on day 1 of your AF (today) then you test for LH surge from day 10, when you get a positive I have to phone the clinic to arrange scan.  when I go in for my scan they will  defrost my    and grow them on until ET. (mine are only day 1)  I think I also get some HCG injections but no other drugs.  

I reckon I will probably be having ET at the start of March.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Girlies - Sorry I haven't been on line for a while, things have been a bit hectic at work.

Anyway, STILL no sign of AF .... I was convinced a few days ago that it was about to happen - but nothing!!! Still plodding on with my acupuncture, heathy eating and my 2 ltrs of water - hope this will see me in good stead.  At this rate i might now be having ET in March... heyho, never mind.

Hope everyone is well.... Has anyone heard how Helen's ET went?

Dee x


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi *Red Admiral*...happy to have you with us. I have to confess that "besos" means kisses in spanish, is a nice way of well wishing before you say goodbye. 
*Lindyloo* and *Queen vic*. I only have 2 frosties so I can not go to Blastocyst but if you can do it that is really fantastic even if you loose some onthe way because you get more chances at succeeding with blasto stage.
*Gemma* best wishes to your mum on her polip removal, once is done and dusted you and her ill feel liberated! 
I was in acupuncture today and I feel really virtuous (although I got my brazil nuts covered in black choccie  
How are the rest of you ladies doing?

Besos


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*Dee dee*, my darned AF took 3 days later in appearing and I also did acupuncture which resulted in a really good clean (TMI) and painless AF.Here is something for you...

         

I hope that *Helen* posts soon
take care and relax

besos


----------



## GemmaB (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your lovely messages and making me feel so welcome on here. 
Mum's polpy is gone now and our next app at Care Manchester is on the 1st March. We will then get started on the FET, we are all so excited and ready to go again. Im happy and positive again, last time after the bfn i thought'd perhaps it would be better to prepare for the worst and then anything other than that is a plus but im just not a negative person! I can cope with this, getting a negative was the worst time of my life. But then as a young girl growing into a young woman i never believed i would get to this stage. the fact that rob and i have 'ice monkeys' (embies...we call them monkeys...!) at care is totally unbelievable! I never thought i'd be able to create life, when i was told i had now womb, i just assumed my ovaries would be lying dormant and dead. At my EC, when he said we have 15 eggs, and then 10 embies, i nearly had a heart attack!!!! It was like winning the lottery 15 billion times.

I am so lucky to have a wonderful mum and husband who are willing to go on this long, painful journey so we can have a family.

You ladies are so inspirational to me, to know im not alone is such a great feeling.

Thanks, i will be back soon to keep u updated. In the Meantime, mum says is there anything she should be doing now whilst we wait for the appointment? Like peeing on sticks or something to track ovulation, we're not sure how the FET protocols work?

Thanks girls

Lots of love Gemma x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

hi again, cant keep away hehe.

Red admiral - A big welcome to you!   
Joguls - Thanks for the advice on blasts, so when I go to my consultation will they ask us if they want us to goto blast stage? and will they still transfer 2 blasts if they make it to that stage. Theres alot to ask hehe.

Deece - Hope af arives for you soon1 its always the way when you want it to come it clings on gerr!

Gemmab - Wow you did well with all your embies   refering to ovulation, you should be testing 10 days after period, but your clinic should run you through this  but I know you should start testing 10 days after period and when you get a surge you phone the clinic, hope this helps   the other girls here will run through anything else you should know.

Girls I have been being naughty for a week or so Ive been smoking  only about 3-4 a day and as I wont be starting nat cycle to the middle of next month I should be ok? Im going to stop compleatly at the end of the month,
but do you think me smoking this month would effect my fertility next month? Ive just been feeling abit run down this month and the cigs got the better of me, but I have only been smoking 3 a day honest!

The other thing is should I start those pronatel tablets now?  Ive also been having those actimels do you think these are ok to take still?

Sorry for rambling on.

Hope everyone  else is doing ok?

Vicky xx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi *Queen Vic*,
If you are lucky to get 2 blastocysts you should be very happy. I think it is the way to go if you have several frosties because only the best and stronger will survive to blato stage. They will transfer 2 blasts if you get them.  
I know it is not good to smoke   but we do have a lt of preassure and you are really young and already have a daughter so I think nobody is going to get nasty with you but remember you promised to ditch them for your FET  
Start inmediately with the pronatal tablets as they take time for your body to make a difference, ok? 
*Gemma*- Your mum can start tracking her cycle to have an idea of when she ovulates etc. You can buy the pee sticks anywhere but the easiest to use (and preferred fo its accuracy) are Clearblue digital. You start the first stick on day 10 as Queenie says and a few days of testing will show a smiley  on the control window. That is the day your mum gets her LH surge which means that she is about to ovulate. This is very important as after ovulation she will start producing progesterone (the food the embies need) and this isthe time when your frosties will be thawed and put in. Talk to your doctor to feel more comfortable and read this thread as you will be able to see real time what is happening to us.

besos for all the ladies


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow you girls can  I can't keep up with you all   Sorry if I miss any of you out.

*Lindy * - Glad you scan went well. Liverpool Womens don't give scans for a natural FET. You just test with an OPK for your surge and they pop the frosties back in. In my case I got a positive result on the Saturday and had ET on the Tuesday with 2 x 3 cell embies - I never thought for one minute it would work but it did. So I know it does work. Happy Wedding Annivesary  - have a great weekend away.

*Jogues * - Sorry hun, didn't mean to make you . You are right, I know I'm lucky to have got pregnant just wish it could have been for 40 weeks and not 12.  I've been on the 2ww twice and both times I had: 
5 Brazil Nuts every day, 
Glass of fresh Pineapple juice (not from concentrate), 
Lots of water, 
Pint of Milk (most days), 
lots of fresh fruit & veg, 
Went back to work and carried on as normal,

*Vicky* - Welcome, sorry to hear you couldn't get appointment till March, don't worry it will be here before you know it. Sounds like your clinic have the same procedure as mine for FET. My clinic don't do blast but if they did I will jump at the chance. Wishing you lots of Good Luck  

*Gemma * - Welcome, what a wonderful Mum you've got to be doing this for you. Sending lots of good luck your way 

*Dee * - Wish your AF would hurry up for you. It drive you mad waiting for it.  Good Luck 

*Red * - Not long till your ET,  

*Julie* - Welcome, hope you understand more about FET but the girls on here will help with any other questions you have.

Nothing to report from me, just wanted to pop on to see how you all are.

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Well, having read through all the posts, it's reminded me that I have slipped a bit in my water-drinking. I need to go back to keeping one of those big bottles on my desk.

I've booked myself in for a scan on Friday, as I'm counting on a surge tomorrow. But even if I don't, the nurse said I could book myself in for a scan. The embryologist I need to speak to is on hols until Monday, but I'm counting on ET next week anyway.

*Jogues* - those brazil nuts you were eating sounded yummy!

*Widgey* - I can't believe you drank a pint of milk a day! I could drink a pint of pineapple juice as that is just delicious 

*Gemma and mum * - I've nothing to add to Jogues' advice. I find it a little scary being on unmedicated FET as I'm never too sure what the dates will be.

*Vicky * - Yes, I've been naughty too so you're not alone. I'm afraid my sin has been caffeine filled mochas. But tomorrow I'm turning to water. *Dee * has shown me the light!

*Red* - do you know how long they will grow your embies between your scan and ET? We had Day 2 embies frozen.

Hi *Helen, Clareber and JuliaM * - hope you're all ok!

Lindyloo x


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi *Lindy*,

I can't do the milk thing...  that is just too hard for me as I don't drink any mik at all. I do a yougurt a day too .
I'll have my 10 day scan on monday so I'm still far from my surge. You lucky thing 7 frosties!!!. Come back and tell us how you get on hun. I've told my DH that he's getting  this moth as well... As everything is natural I thought it would be a complementary treatment  . What is your view on that? Are you also   ?

Hello to all my lovely co posters
Besos


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted on this thread since it started... basically I had my ET last Friday and things didn't go too well...  only 1 of my 2 blastocysts survived and I was only given a 20% chance of this working!!  (would have stood a better chance with a normal embie FET)..

Anyway, have been plodding along with my 10 day wait and I should be testing this Monday (thats if my AF doesn't appear beforehand).  Don't really hold out much hope  

Hope everyone else is getting along ok??

Helen xx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

fluffy,
sory to hear of you BFN but you are young and next time it will be better for you hun. I thought that blastos thaw better than normal embies, is this the case? Anyway...are you going back soon for TX? I find that planning the next step is the best way to feel ok after the bad news.

Besos


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya Besos - It's not a BFN just yet, will test Monday but it's unlikely to be BFP.

Helen xx


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Girlies - 

Helen it's good to hear from you. I know how you must be feeling, but try and keep in mind that it really only takes one and if this wee one was strong enough to make it to defrost then that must be a positive sign.  I think we all know this is easier said than done, but try and not think about it over the weekend and wait and see what Monday brings.

Well I have to report, AT LAST, my AF came!!! Yipppppppppppeeee. Saddo I know!! So the ball is rolling at last, and i can join you all now in the countdown to FET.

LidyLoo - you are right about the bottles of water on the desk... I think the folk at work think I'm mad going through as much water as I do. And of course every 30mins or so I am running to the toilet!!

Hope everyone is doing ok not long until the transferring  fun starts to happen for a number of you.  Is everyone feeling positive?

Take care
Dee x


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*fluffy*, be POSITIVE, you really got me there. Do not worry and let's keep everything crossed for your testing day.                   
*Deedee*, great that you got your AF, i was in agony waiting for mine too. I am on cd7 now and I'll report on monday (cd10 scan). 
I want to have a discussion with all of you natural FETers,  yes or no? until embryo transfer...Would like to know your opinion
*Lindy*...not long to go now. Bets STICKY VIBES for your ET hun.
Besos (kisses)


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

HI Girls,

Just thought think im posting in the wrong section as Ive worked out dates of FET (if all goes to plan) I'll be acctually having FET the begining of April sometime, its a pain that my periods are 30+days cycle as would of been sooner. 

im abit worried about my periods acctualy as a few times they've been realy irregular, what is irregular anyway?  sometimes I get them 28days then 30 then 32 somestimes I can be 3 weeks late, so anyone here think this is iregular? 

Anyway Ive stopped the smoking now!! I dont even fancy one yayy!

Hope everone is ok..

Jogues - Im sure thats fine hehe   

DEEdee - good to hear your AF arrived - all the best to you! 

Fluffy - Sending you lots of     to you! xx

Do you think I should post up a april FET ? not that I want to leave you girlies or anything.

Vicky xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Jogues-  I'm definetly not giving up  , I don't see any harm in it.  God its bad not drinking 

Helen - think positive       .

Vicky - I would just stay here, I still post on the jan fet thread even though I am not having ET until the 2 march (probably) 

Hows things with everyone else ?  Nothing much happening with me, just trying to have relaxing time.  DP off out with his friend and I am obsessing on FF.  Went for a facial today and it was very relaxing and going to yoga tomorrow morning.  better watch not to get too relaxed or my body with forget to have its surge.  


Speak to you later

Red


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a bit of crisis today. After my usual knicker ^TMI^  watch I had a discharge that looked like I was in full ovulation and I also had pain on one side (ovu pain) so I have started using the opk today. I am only on day 8 I hope I am not ovulating yet. I go on monday for scan (cd10) but I am very worried as discharge was suspiciously like ovulation. I hope I am wrong  Has any of you had an ovulation before day10? Help


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

*Jogues* - I've never had ovulation before day 10, but then I have a 30 day cycle so that would be early for me. Maybe it's something left over from too much lurvvvvvving - ooh TMI!!!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

*Helen* - good luck for tomorrow. It's never over until it's absolutely over. I've got everything crossed for you.

*Vicky* - I still post on what used to be "inbetween treatment" but has now become a sub-board under "cycle buddies". That's what's so great on FF, you can find threads that match to what you want or need at that particular point.

*Red* - I'm in dreadful need of a facial - you'd think with all this water-drinking that I'd have perfect skin 

*DeeDee* - About time that the wicked old  arrived! Glad you're now on the treadmill.

Hi *Widgey, Gemma, Gemma's mum, JuliaM and Clareber * - hope you're all doing ok!

Well, I could have my transfer tomorrow, or it could be Wed, Thurs or Friday. We still have to wait for the head embryologist to come back from her hols tomorrow so that she can advise us on whether we should do blastocyst or not. All rather frustrating, and I did get upset about it  on Friday evening when DH thought we might be better leaving it until March. When you're mentally geared up to do it, it's so hard thinking that you might have to leave it another month. Anyway we appear to be back on track for Feb, so fingers crossed I'll actually speak to this lady tomorrow.

Night ladies
Lindyloo x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies,
Unfortunately was a BFN today as suspected!!
I'm going to try one last time at my local clinic and if that doesn't work i'll just have to give up somehow!

Helen x


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

I am really sorry fluffy, I repeat to you, you are very very young. Don't worry, if you are not sure about your clinic or haven't been successful TRY ANOTHER CLINIC. I wished I knew this before. You will be fine and you have time on your side, hun.You will get there, but not without hurdles and disappointments. Take care and take it one day at a time.

Besos (kisses)


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys,
Went for my cd 10 scan today and my lining looks ok and it is 7mm. My folly is 16mm. I am a bit woriied that my lining is not thicker at this stage although I still have another 2 or 3 days to get LH surge. I am having so much secretions downstairs  that I thought it would be better  .
If you have been through this, please help


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

*Helen* - I'm so sorry to hear that, I was hoping that it would be better news. Is there another clinic that you could use?

*Jogues* - I have to say that my secretions are practically non-existent by the time I have my surge, but in full flow a few days before that, actually starting around day 10. I guess only you can know whether this is unusual for you. You say your lining looks ok, presumably that's what the doc/nurse said, so they must be happy with it. There shouldn't be any need to worry at this stage, all the signs look like it's going in the right direction.

We had our 7 embryos thawed out today because we have decided to risk it and go for blastocyst. 6 survived, and out of those 6, 4 are "really good quality embyros" and 2 are still struggling and have been labelled "viable". So tomorrow they'll call me again to say how they've done overnight and when the potential transfer might take place. Come on, my little snowbabies - hang on in there!!!


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hellen, realy sorry to hear you news, sending you loads of huggs xxxx

Vicky xxx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Lindy,
Great news about your frosties.  I think that even if you got only two b;asts, that was the right thing to do. I could not go to blast as I only have these 2 frosties. I want you to be very relaxed and calm on your ET (take a chamomile tea before). Please keep me posted on how are things going for you. Hopefully by tthe end of this week I'll have my dreamed of ET.As for your lovely blasts ...GROW AND DIVIDE SWEETIES      

Besos


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am a bit disappointed as it is only day 11 for me and I got the   in tht opk. My LH surge is here. Tomorrow I have to go for a scan and a blood test and I am very worried that my lining will not have enough time to grow further...It's been two  years since I don't get such an early LH surge. I will report tomorrow.. 

besos


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Jogues, best of luck for your scan and the blood test today.  Our bodies are amazing and you may find that the lining has had a bit of a growth spurt.  

My snowbabies didn't divide at all yesterday, the lazy buggers.  I'm hoping a call this morning will be good news - good thing I'm off work as I'm finding it hard to concentrate on anything at the moment!


----------



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

HI, can I join you guys.  I am having daily bloods just now in prep for hopefully transfering. Its the waiting thats a nightmare!!! Good luck to everyone posting on this thread!!!!


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*farly*, very big welcome to you and let us know how you are doing hun.
*Lindy*...the lazy so and sos didn't divide but anything can change. I hope you get good news today, let me know.
I went for scan today and lining was looking good (8.9mm) and follie was still huge 22mm which means I haven't released the eggie yet (might be now though). Tomorrow I star on progesterone watch so we will see...One step at a time.Thank to all of yo for your caring as I am about to go crazy  

Besos for all the lovely ladies


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Farly - Welcome   Daily bloods?  What are they testing for?

Jogues - that's excellent news.  I'm glad the scan went well.  What do they do on progesterone watch - are you having blood tests too?  I'm beginning to feel a little left out!!!

Well, by this morning, I have one embie that had divided to 8 cells, one that had gone to 5 cells and 4 darlings that had done absolutely nothing - pretty sure that those last 4 come from DH's side of the family  

So still waiting and wondering how many cells do they need - Zita West's book talks about 30 cells by the time the embryo is at the blastocyst stage.

Apparently my transfer is unlikely to be tomorrow, more likely on Friday.  I'm in state of nervous tension wondering if there'll even be a transfer.........................


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi girls can I join you.

Just had   been onto hospital and because I'm on natural FET cycle they say it is ok to go straight back in for another go using last 2 embies.

Got 10 day baseline scan on 2 March

Burnie xx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lindy*, it is looking well with your blasties so far. the more they divide the better but already 8 an 5 cells is fab. About progesterone watch. I start getting progesterone blood tests everyday until I reach a magic number they are happy with and that they the embies go in. The idea is to see that your progesterone raises steadily everyday to levels that can sustain pregnancy without any outside help. I got my call today and so far so good, yesterday (LH day) was 3 today is 8 and they said that it is a correct progression. Tomorrow I'l be there again for test an I'll keep you posted. . Had fab nightie night

besos


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lindy*....supersticky vibes for your transfer...let me kknow how it went


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome *Burnie* - sorry to hear about your BFN. That's brill that you've got 2 embies and can start straight away. Good luck!

*Jogues* - 3 of my embryos are now compacting, so it's looking good. I never had the transfer today, it could be tomorrow, it could be Saturday. Honestly, I'm a nervous wreck - went and did some retail therapy today. I had some M&S vouchers so got myself some trousers and a new nightie especially for the transfer  . DH won't like the nightie as it has little hearts all over it and he'll think it's too twee!

Hi everyone else - you're all very quiet!

Lindyloo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Jogues-   today with your tests, when do you think ET will be ?

Lindyloo- Things are sounding good, hope everything goes well for the transfer.  Sending you some        

A big   to everyone else.  Hope everything is good with you all.

I started using my OPK's yesterday and I reckon I will get my surge next Monday or Tuesday so ET should be Friday or Saturday next week   Feel OK at the moment but know when it gets nearer the time I will start worrying about my      surviving the thaw.  I am off work on holiday (3 weeks  ) now so  just need to try and relax, I am away to Arran to a house hotel for a couple of days pampering on Sunday, so lets hope it helps me to be super relaxed and deal well with whatever happens over the next couple of weeks.

Anyway better go now as off to the hairdressers today and maybe a bit of retail therapy. 
  
Take Care 

Red


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry to butt in im having nat FET on monday, fingers crossed they survive,  but had a quick read of your posts.  just have a quick question for BESO

i am always told to start using my cyclogest pessary the night before ET so reading that you have been getting progesterone earlier to build up your levels has really interested me.  is there a reason your clinic start you doing this (sorry but with 5 pages of history to read through thought it would be just quicker to ask!)  or is it just your clinics protocol?  i am seriously considering starting my cyclogest tonight or saturday after reading your post, im sure it wouldnt do any harm.....would it?   


thanks for your time

good luck to all you ladies!   

mo x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmm think i have mis read you post Beso.  im now understanding that its your natural levels they are reading for.  my clinic dont do blood tests for ANYTHING so feel sorely neglected, guess i will just stick to the cyclogest on sunday as prescribed.  sorry for misunderstanding

mo x


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi *fragile*, I get tested everyday for progesterone because they want it to be at a certain amount before my frosties go in. Today my progesterone was 21 and I'll have my last blood test tomorrow. I think they want 28. If everything's ok they say they expect to do the ET on Sunday    . I'll be eporting tomorrow. Called my acupuncture clinic and they are standing by on Sunday. I want to have the needles before and after if there is anything to transfer!... I want Monday to arrive... . Do not worry, every clinic is different.

*Lindy*...great news about your blasties  and well done on your retail therapy. We absolutely deserve to spoil ourselves after so much drag . I think we are going to be cycle buddies if my 2 frosties thaw well  
*Red Admiral*, not long to go hun, keep us posted and sending positive vibes for your frosties  
*Burnie* and *Farly*... a big welcome to you too


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, sadly my embryos just couldn't make it to the blastocyst stage so I didn't even have the transfer. But I'm glad we still tried it as I'm not sure they would have made it even if we'd transferred them in immediately. I'll call the clinic on Monday to make sure we start a fresh cycle in March. We're hoping to try blastocyst with new fresh embryos.

*Jogues * - good luck for tomorrow if they do the transfer then!

Best of luck for you all - sending you all loads of      I'll be keeping a close eye on you all!


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lindy*, I am sorry about the darned blasts but everything is for a reason. Next time you can go for blasts but you could also save a few good looking embies and freeza them on day three so you always have a back up and get an fet even if it is not s blastie.
I went today for my blood test number 5 and I my progesterone is 34 so they are happy to put them in now!!. They say that it will be tomorrow...now for the last hurdle...they have to thaw!!
I am calm as I don't expect much but I am thrilled that I haven't touch drugs this cycle!I'll report back tomorrow. 

Mucho amor y muchos besos lindy and everyone else


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

hola chicas,

I am overjoyed. I went for acupuncture first and then straight ARGC. My 2 frosties thawed perfectly and one of them went on to another 2 cells in the short time since thawing   . I had assisted hatching for both (1x4cell and 1x6 cell) and Dr Taranisi himself made the ET (which was very meticulous job and he takes a lot of time cleaning etc). When ET was over they left me on the bed another 20 minutes (I was the last transfer of the day). Then I went for my second acu and almost fell asleep  . Great experience.  Thank you to all of you that sent me good vibes and will keep  checking for your posts. By the way I will have to take 1 cyclogest pessary at night, prednisolone (10mg) and a muscle relaxant () ritradin 4 times a day . I am also now on clexane injections and baby aspirine

good luck to all of us


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi girls

Like to join the FET club please my AF arrived last Tuesday so looking hopefully for ET on the 7th march 
having accupuncture this time so praying this will help I have 3 snow babies so hopefully 1 or 2 will thaw ok & be able to be transferred 
Good luck to everyone who is going through this at present - this thread will be my new best friend for the next 3 weeks 

Teresa
xx


----------



## Lindyloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Oooh *Jogues*, sounds like you had a wonderful ET, even having the Big Man himself. I understand the reasons for the cyclogest and baby aspirin, but what are the reasons for your other meds?

Hi Teresa and everyone else!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone, 

Lindyloo - sorry to hear that your embies never made it   

Jogues- Glad to hear you had a good ET, sending you positive vibes for the 2ww     

 and a big welcome to fragile and teresas.

I had a lovely holiday on Arran, it was very relaxing and just what I needed.  Unfortunately I still haven't got my surge yet    but I will be having a big talk with my body today as I informed it 2 weeks ago that it was to be on Tuesday so we could have the transfer on Saturday   I wanted the transfer on a Saturday as it saves my DP taking a day off work.

Anyway will keep you all up dated,

Take care

Red


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

GOOD LUCK REDDERS,    . Keep us posted 

besos


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

HI ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you all. I am due to have a natural FET at the start of next AF (start in endish March). I got a big BFN about 12 days and my doc has asked me to skip this month and start next month.  I agree because I needed the break anyway.  

I am a bit confused as some of you have mentioned looking for LH surge then going in for FET.  My doc has said they would scan me from about day 10CD and see how my lining is developing. Once it is a good thickness they would go ahead with ET.  After this I would get some progestrone support. Does this make sense?

Is this normal or should I ask him about the ovulation and LH surge procedure?

Any help would be great ladies. Right now I am just trying to get myself fit again for the 5th try.

Thanks
Girls 
BONZI


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Girlies

Not been on for a week or so as not had any news..... however I got my LH surge yesterday so going for FET on Monday afternoon.. yipppeeee. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan and the ET can go ahead.

Hello to all the new girls that have joined us....

Lindy - sorry to hear your news... hope everything goes ok next cycle.  It will be here before you know it.

Jogues - Hope you are keeping ok. Sounds like everything went well... I'm sure those wee guys are sticking on 

Red - any news?

Bonzi - I wouldn't worry, if you are being monitored from day 10, your doc won't miss anything.  They'll be able to tell when it's right for you for ET.  I didn't get any of that, my monitoring has really been my responsibility through using the OPK and then a blood test yesterday to confirm my surge.  Everywhere is different, but all just as good I'm sure.  Relax and leave it in the hands of the experts.

Right I am off for my accupuncture.  Have a good weekend everyone.

Dee x


----------

